# Tongues



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Seeing one of the photos in Brinkley's new video made me think of how much we all seem to love our babe's tongues when they're sticking out. How about positing some photos of them?

Most of my photos are on my home computer, but here's one I have here at work to start it off ...

[attachment=9723:attachment]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's Toy two years ago

[attachment=9724:attachment]

Cosy and tongue in my tag.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Now that's what I mean ... bring 'em on!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is one of Tango with his tongue hanging out. My gosh...his tear stains are really bad in this pic.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Here is the only tongue picture I have of Puddy at work. However if you want pictures of him pouting I seem to have about a thousand of those!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

This is the first and only time i`ve seen his tongue out. He isn`t a kisser and he is never hot but at least i have one that shows his cute tongue!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I have two great ones, but both of them are with me (she must have a thing about sticking her tongue out when she's in Mommie's arms














) The other picture of her and me with her tongue out is in my sig.
[attachment=9729:attachment]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's Princess Charlotte and Henry - it was a VERY hot day !!!! Sarah


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I have the one in my profile 










This one is from a couple years back, but I still love it.










And here is one of her licking her nose!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

This is a great thread. This is Jeffery's buddy. I don't have a pic of Jeff with his tongue out.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

These are cute!









Here is the one of Brinkley that probably got this all started!









[attachment=9731:attachment]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Love his little pink tongue.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Here's Toy two years ago
> 
> [attachment=9724:attachment]
> 
> Cosy and tongue in my tag.[/B]


I never realized what a beautiful coat Toy has. We don't see enough of her. She is beautiful, even with her tongue sticking out







.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Here are two of Chloe. She loves using her tongue to give Whiskers lots of kisses!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Maybe if I stick my tongue out she will stop taking pictures.

[attachment=9735:attachment]


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have sooo many tongue pics but they are on my backup drive. Here are the ones on my computer.

Cookie and my sister. Don't mind the ugly bows.









Nibbler ..










Cookie and Sparkle


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I have the cutest ones on my celly, but I have yet to figure out how to get them on the computer. These will have to do for now!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay here's one of Perri's--I really want one of him licking his nose though! Those are soo cute!

[attachment=9749:attachment]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

This one is ok but I hated this haircut on her.










And heres my favorite.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda very seldom has her tounge out, but I did get this picture the other day

[attachment=9756:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a great idea for a thread!!

[attachment=9752:attachment]

[attachment=9751:attachment]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

DARN it all, my laptop is down and I have such a cute photo of Mr Wookie's tongue. For such a tiny doggie his tongue is long. hehehee

LOVE all the photos so far, thank you all for sharing them with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

All of these photos tickle me to death.

















Noelle says -- "Hippos are yummy".
[attachment=9772:attachment]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> All of these photos tickle me to death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Awww that is such a cute pic. Nibble gently Noelle. You don't want to hurt Mr./Mrs. Hippo! LOL Yes its my bedtime. LOL*


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

> DARN it all, my laptop is down and I have such a cute photo of Mr Wookie's tongue...[/B]































*Well as your handler, you know I'd do ANYTHING for ya, even stay up late to find and post a pic of Wookie's adorable tongue hehe. More pics to come tomorrow if I can get home before 9-11pm from work!!! You, Wookie, and your family are all amazing and you know it!







*


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> [/B]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh wow, I love this thread! Here are my contributions

[attachment=9773:attachment]
[attachment=9774:attachment]
[attachment=9776:attachment]


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

ok my pictures aren't nearly as cute as some of your posts but this is what i have


JJ









Lilly









Lilly











this picture isn't of tongues, but it is really cute and I wanted to share


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Well folks, Im sorry to say, but I think chloe's is the biggest so far!!


Look at the length of it!!!























All this for a first time taste of peanut butter........


Buttercup where are you....................

Dede and Chloe - with the biggest tongue - from down under


~that's right mommy, make fun of me.!! You just wait......~Chloe

[attachment=9779:attachment]*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> *Well folks, Im sorry to say, but I think chloe's is the biggest so far!!
> 
> Look at the length of it!!!
> 
> ...


Holy cow!!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

[attachment=9787:attachment]
Zoe










[attachment=9786:attachment]
Bella


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=224088
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I took this picture ladt year, and edited it

These two I took them few days ago!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=223930
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!














HE IS TOO CUTE, how many times have i said that? oh well i can`t help it, i just adore the wookster.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I still can't get enough of these ... here's another 'perspective' of Noelle's tongue ...

[attachment=9807:attachment]


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's another picture of Tango showing off his tongue. I took it this morning.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's Joplin...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*

YIKES.. ok well I warned you all, he has a tongue alright, a long one. WHERE does he put it all?







Oh that poor Wookster... photos before grooming... hmmm was that a good idea. OH yes it was, I love before and afters.









So where is Mickey's tongue photo? We want to see it, please and Snow White's.

Chandra, thank you so very much, your photos are just wonderful. I am still so amazed at the work you put into them. Making them look so perfect. What a JOB! You work so hard on everything.


enJOY!
Melanie

*


> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=223930
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Yup, I think Chloe is the winner of the longest tongue award


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

This is such a good thread....Now I will have to chase Pacino around with the camera to get a tongue pic!!
As soon as I get one I will post it!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Heres Buddy


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

this is such a great post! I love everyones pic!! I have no pic of cosmo with his tongue out, but he goes around with it out all the time! sugar i have a pic of but she don't stick hers out unless she is yawning...but I think she is trying to say "NUFF WITH THE FLASHING THINGY!!!"


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here is one of pixel and parker....i ussually delete most of these, but managed to find some








[attachment=9838:attachment]

[attachment=9839:attachment]


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kylee w/ tongue

[attachment=9843:attachment]

Jett sticking his tongue out at the camera

[attachment=9842:attachment]

Kylee w/ tongue

[attachment=9840:attachment]


Jett w/ tongue
[attachment=9841:attachment]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I have the great honor and am so flattered to be able to post this photo of HappyB's Pocket.

Cutest little guy he is too! Let's hear it for POCKET's tiny tongue.

enJOY,
Melanie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=10024:attachment]

[attachment=10025:attachment]


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

*how about both of us!?







hehehe*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> *how about both of us!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Hubby may kill me, but whenever Bentley is super comfortable and happy, he licks the air, he puts his hands over his eyes when he sleeps on his back, he is so stinkin' cute








Gidget is in her usual tv watching spot beside hubby snoring. Lily is till awake terrorizing a toy somewhere in the house








Aimee

[attachment=10037:attachment]


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Finally found a tongue pic of Mikey.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

This was the best tongue pic we could find for now. It was taken this past Easter. 
Scooty looks so chubby in this pic but he's really all hair (and tongue).


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Hubby may kill me, but whenever Bentley is super comfortable and happy, he licks the air, he puts his hands over his eyes when he sleeps on his back, he is so stinkin' cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Hey I think I sat in that chair... oh yeah I did! 

WHAT a great photo! I won't tell.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

I only have one of Tobi. Never been able to catch Lily yet.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

A little tongue action from Balls...










This one is little more hardcore. LoL


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

It's just so difficult to get one of Scooby with his tongue out, he rarely has it out, but I did get one a while back when we were out walking in the park....so here it is...









[attachment=10074:attachment]


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I haven't been able to get one of Max yet, so that is now one of my missions.
But here is my BEAUTIFUL baby girl.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I sent this one to my sister on myspace, thats why it says "hey nan"


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ooooo! i love tongue pics!!









here's one taken on my birthday (this past may) with my hubby:
[attachment=10101:attachment]
this was taken a few days ago...i think it's hilarious. sorry for the blurry action shot.








[attachment=10200:attachment]


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

My favorite tongue shot of Sammie.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I have the great honor and am so flattered to be able to post this photo of HappyB's Pocket.
> 
> Cutest little guy he is too! Let's hear it for POCKET's tiny tongue.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, Melanie, for posting my little guy for me. This was taken after two days of travel and visiting. Poor thing had started tearing when we left home and was a mess when we arrived here. He hadn't been near a brush in a couple days either. Shame on me.
It's still hard to believe he was almost five months old here, and that his sire is the boy in my avitar.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=225769
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shhh....do you hear that?......*squints, tilts head to side and holds hand by ear* huh....he says "i wanna go live with carrie." 

i'll pm you directions.....


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Carrie, 
I've missed just about as much time sleeping at night since Pocket was weaned as I did when I had premature twins. He is now five months old, and he is 1 3/4 lbs. I still wake up ever couple hours, as I think I'm paranoid. Since Secret left to go to my handler, he sleeps right by my shoulder. When I wake up, he just looks at me like "why are you waking me up". 
I'll tell you what, Carrie, if this litter from Pocket's aunt and his sire that is due in the next two weeks has another small one, I'll just send it on, and you can stay up night after night with it. I'm too old for another one.
Personally, I like a good five pound dog.


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay! Finally got one! Unfortunately, it was taken with my cell phone camera







Think I'll post this in the smiley post as well...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I know I just posted this to the Bath Time post I did, but I wanted to add it here as well. And, the thanks for the "green" eye fix goes to Kallie and Catcher's Mom (THANKS!)

[attachment=10515:attachment]

Linda


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

love those tongues!

[attachment=12181:attachment]


----------

